
Show HN: Safari Blocker: a free, fully customizable content blocker on iOS 9 - lukezli
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/safari-blocker/id1011678834?ls=1&mt=8
======
lukezli
Creator here. I've posted about Safari Blocker before, but reposting for
people who want alternatives to paid apps/ones that whitelist ads by default.
If my app shows ads, its inadvertent and I'll fix it in future updates. Happy
to answer any questions.

~~~
pstatho
Not compatible with iPhone 5, is it that resource intensive?

~~~
azsromej
content blocking in iOS is 64-bit only, so it's 5s and onward only

------
rsy96
Tons of apps to block ads come out this month on HN, but few of them are
available on my country, China. I wonder if some can open source their code so
that I can compile and install it on my iPhone by myself.

